# Galveston



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

We were in Galveston last weekend for the art walk and decided to drive out on the Flagship. This is looking towards East Beach and Seawall Blvd.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice shot....with your new tool, I presume?? Rich


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Rich, Yes sir it was, and the 28-135 IS USM lens....That is a pretty cool little lens, I just dont understand why all the folks sell them off so quick when it comes with their kits.....I really enjoy mine.


richg99 said:


> Nice shot....with your new tool, I presume?? Rich


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

GREEEEEEAT Picture!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Brad.....


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Star...some people have to have the latest, greatest what-ever. They are good for the economy and better yet for EBay bargains. 

When the Sony Full-frame camera comes out soon, I expect to see some bargains on the whole line as guys move on up. Rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That 28-135 kit lens can do pretty good when you can stop it down some. I was impressed with the sharpness of mine and still use it for a walkaround and travel lens even though I have some L glass that covers the same range. The light weight and IS is nice and you can get really good shots if you're aware of the lens' limitations and work around them.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Amazing Photo! It actually makes Galveston look like a place people want to visit


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks can be decieving


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Now , now Rich. Who you pointing that at?  I fully expect the D3X to come out in the next few weeks now and I have no plans on getting one. That has been how it's happened with every other Nikon I purchased. That's ok though. I am good now until the D5 at least.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

It is amazing how quick people bash gear once a new version comes out. Sure, I got a D3 the first time I found one in stock but I also kept my D2x. There are thousands of threads on DPReview where people bash the D2x now. The funny thing is, most of those people never even touched a D2x - they are just proud new D300 owners. The bottom line is that you have to find what works for you. Don't pay any attention to what people are saying on the internet.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Nicely said fishphoto.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

fishphoto said:


> The bottom line is that you have to find what works for you. Don't pay any attention to what people are saying on the internet.


Well put fishphoto.

There are days when the best I can do with the best that I have is still not as good as the fella using a disposable camera. I find it difficult to bash just about anything....except my head against the wall sometimes.

....it's all fun.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Dave, I live in Toxic City also.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Howdy neighbor!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I was wondering if there was anyone in my neck of the pollution lol


----------

